# Going Abroad and need IVIG????



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Girls
I'm a Care Nott's patient and was thinking of going to Spain due to the long wait for DE here, however I am also an immune girl and need ivig etc.  I know Care have supported people going to Spain in the past and ran theimmune protocol alongside Spains protocol BUT I've had an email today saying they would no longer be prescribing ivig to people being treated elsewhere.

Has anyone been able to get it prescribed by anyone else?  I have a script for 1 lot but it would also be getting it administered and then further doses if BFP.

Personnally I think it is downto the number of patients Care are loosing to Spain because of the wait, therefore loosing lots of money!

Love from
OT


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi OT,

If you have a prescription then you can get IVIG from Healthcare at Home. They will arrange the infusion at home with a nurse for you.

All the details are on this thread.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49867.0.html

Dr. Gorgy in Harley Street also will do IVIG for you with a prescription, but you will need a consultation with him first.

Good luck

Daisy
xx


----------

